# Garrys mod problems



## Zombiedude101 (May 22, 2009)

Whenever I join a second server on gmod I get the hl2 exe error and sometimes when joining a server it freezes.Could someone please help me.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Zombiedude101 and welcome to TSF,

Go to your Gmod directory (c:\program files\steam\steamapps\USER_NAME\Garrys Mod\garrysmod) and delete the folder *cache*. This is where all server files (lua files) are stored, sometimes two files from different servers can cause problems.

Could you also post your system specs and any tools your using with Gmod (EI, Stacker tool).


----------



## Zombiedude101 (May 22, 2009)

Also I get this messed up blood that has a red outline of a cube, could someone tell me what this is?Also I have wire mod and phx mod.


----------



## FlamboJellyfish (Jun 17, 2009)

I also have this problem. Its getting really tedious to have to completely restart GMod. I'm also pretty sure it's a GMod bug as I deleted everything, redownloaded GMod and still it crashed unpon "Sending Client Info".
I'm guessing its got sumthing to do with Windows 7 as it used to work on Vista. Shame really, Windows 7 is awesome :sigh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah, windows 7 has a bug with Gmod not Gmod with Win7. Win 7 hates a program that uses html scripts and flash without using any IE7/IE8 plugin. The Motd screen that you get when connected to Gmod server usually has html links and/or flash animation.

This may not be the cause but its a start.

Use the file i have supplied, extract the file and place it in your Gmod directory. 
"$Steamapps\[User_Name]\Garrys Mod\garrysmod" 
The file will override the servers Motd and replaces it with a blank screen.
I have set the file properties to read-only but Win7 security is a little different so when you place it in the directory right-click the file and select properties, go to the security tab and edit each user/system account so the file is read-only for the entire system.


----------



## Axe Effect (Nov 4, 2009)

I have pirate gmod 10 so his not launching : hl2.exe problem. Plz help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Pay for it and we can help. We DO NOT provide assistance for cracked/pirated software.


----------

